# Bear



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's Bear now he's home with us and all happy ! almost 9 weeks old.
He's much more chocolatey than this picture shows tho


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Soooooo cute!!


----------



## Molly's Mummy (Sep 27, 2010)

Awww hes absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you x
I wont relay these kind comments... he's way to conceited already lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww what a cute boy.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

lol he is cute!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Very cute.  Love the white patch.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

don't they just know they are beautiful ??


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea ! just a shame his backside isnt !! We just cant seem to get a decent solid poo these days lol


----------



## Fudgesmom (Sep 25, 2010)

He is soooo adorable.....


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Karen ! He looks a little like your Fudge doesn't he


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Try a chicken wing a day like Kendals Delta has got in her pictures the bone, although soft bone, will keep the stool more solid. Only raw wings though not cooked as they are then two brittle and could cause damage x


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

I did give him a chicken wing one day... I wasnt sure about what else to feed him during that day tho ! whether that's was his total days food or just 1 meal He loved it (of course) but it didn't help his tummy.
I now almost have things stable and have him on some good doggy kibble, so fingers crossed !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry didnt get a chanse to respond to this as it was Deltas fiest puppy class yesterday, Delta can eat three or more in one meal. lamb ribs are also good for firming up a dogs stool.


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks kendal.
Going to hold of any diet change for now tho as he is undergoing some tests with the vets as to why he's poo is not so great.
Saw your input on another forum also.... great stuff


----------

